# What can I put in a 10g?



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

I have an empty 10g. Well, it's not empty it still has water in it, but it was my snail tank and my last snail died a few nights ago. I've been debating what I want to do with it. I was originally thinking ADF, but I've not had great luck with them. I don't want more snails, and I don't really want any more Betta fish at the moment. So, now I'm trying to think of what I can put into a 10g. Suggestions?


----------



## Lights106 (May 16, 2013)

I made my 10 gal a tank that my son would love. Let him pick the decore and put fish that he likes and are compatible. So neon tetras and a couple guppies. He loves it!! I admit I'm loving the variations from betas.


----------



## JellOh (Mar 13, 2013)

Do you want some different fish? Or are you thinking of something a little less fishy? Some non-fish include:
-Fire bellied newt
-Paddle tailed newt
-Fire bellied toad
-American green tree frog
-Five lined skink
-Fence lizard
-Various tarantula species (Grammostola sp., Avicularia sp., Brachypelma sp., etc.)
-Various cockroaches (Grompharorhina sp.)
-Land snails

For fish you could get:
-Silver Hatchetfish
-Marble Hatchetfish
-Celestial Pearl Danios
-Cherry Barbs
-Threadfin Rainbowfish
-Shell Dwelling Cichlids
-Dwarf Pufferfish
-Ember Tetras
-Sparkling Gouramis
-Platys
-Endlers Livebearers
-Fancy Guppies
-White Cloud Mountain Minnows
-Corydoras pygmaeus (Pygmy Corys)
Boraras merah
-Chili Rasbora

To name a few  good luck!


----------

